# Residential load calcculation ontario



## 25yrvet (Oct 1, 2014)

Subject-Single Family Dwelling 
Does anyone know where I can find a "step by step" load calculation site, or form. Something that shows what you need to calculate first, where in the code book to find it and how to calculate it( the math)


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

http://www.naffainc.com/x/CB2/Elect/EHtmFiles/example_load_calcualtions_using_STD method.htm

This should help. I like This one because it gives code references with it. Also at the bottom it has a link to find horsepower calculations. Good luck!


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

3D Electric said:


> http://www.naffainc.com/x/CB2/Elect/EHtmFiles/example_load_calcualtions_using_STD method.htm
> 
> This should help. I like This one because it gives code references with it. Also at the bottom it has a link to find horsepower calculations. Good luck!


The OP is in Canada, and can't use your link. Cool idea though.

OP, look at section 8-200.


----------



## BBS (Aug 19, 2009)

Might want to look at 8-110 first, then go to 8-200.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

Vintage Sounds said:


> The OP is in Canada, and can't use your link. Cool idea though.
> 
> OP, look at section 8-200.


Well that's what I get for helping. Lol.


----------

